
The EU punishes Google – for no real crime - gingerbread-man
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-eu-punishes-google--for-no-real-crime/2017/07/01/4838701e-5dc3-11e7-9fc6-c7ef4bc58d13_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-a%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
yummmuy
Controversial issue. You can make a strong case that Google unfairly used its
shopping feature in order to mislead customers. In the end, Google Shopping is
just one gigantic targeted advertisement.

